# Travel insurance



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm trying to organise an annual Europe travel insurance policy but although I've been on the comparison websites 'm completely clueless as to what I need! There are some really cheap policies (around £35) but surely they can't give a good level of cover? 

We're off to Lanzarote in a few weeks & hopefully Turkey late summer so any recc's or advice would be great.

Thanks

x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone??


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I;m a travel agent but we don't sell annual policies.. I've used Insure and Go before and they've been really good.. no probs with my neice travelling with her arm in plaster after an op 4 days b4 hols..Other than that try the post office or your bank.
Just check the policy covers you from now.. ie if you have to cancel not just from the date of travel. Also check the excess and if its not too much extra try and waive it,

HTH Happy holidays xx


----------

